# mods



## 89maxi (Aug 24, 2003)

alright let me get this straight... the easy mods would be a new y-pipe from warspeed, cai from k&n, new exhaust from stillen or similiar company and is there any other easy performance mods that are relatively cheap nothing expensive like over 300 bucks


----------



## 89maxi (Aug 24, 2003)

okie dokie nobody reply thanks


----------



## LittlePiggie (Aug 30, 2003)

get the y-pipe and exhaust from warpspeed. cheaper, to the tune of 320 for the y-pipe and cat-back. 

also, pacesetter just put out some headers for our car, they are on the way now, I'll post some before/after results (butt dyno) when I get them installed.

K&N makes a CAI for our car? I didn't know that... Place Racing and Warpspeed make them (although warpspeed has taken months to get a waiting list for theirs...) also, keep an eye out at the www.maxima.org forums classifieds for my CAI kit


----------



## NzRacer (Dec 25, 2003)

*Vrrrrrrrrroooooooooooooooooooom*

i just put i duel exhorst and pod filter on my maxi and whoa did i notice a difference  i mean my mates thought i put a turbo in it and i can now beat a single turbo mitsy legnem..... i mean WOW :cheers:


----------

